# Went to the Jack today



## bama bbq (Oct 22, 2011)

Saw a ton of competitors and had a great time.  Here's one photo of Myron Mixon and the Admiral:


----------



## salawah (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks Great !!  Wish we would have ran into you guys!


----------

